# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  اهنگ انگیزشی برای تایم استراحت . شما بگویید

## میلاد زد

دوستان هر اهنگ انگیزشی بی کلام با کلام ایرانی و خارجی میشناسین تو هر سبکی معرفی کنید تا بقیه هم استفاده کنن خودم یکی میزارم                                                                                                                                                                                                              http://dl2.shirazsong.in/dl/music/93...0-%20Farda.mp3

----------


## Arya5163

تمام من ، داریوش

----------


## mohammad1381

> تمام من ، داریوش


حاجی عکس پروفایلت برای آهنگ قصه عشق ابی که؟!

----------


## Unicorn_m

من سه تا آهنگ انگیزشی دارم که عاشقشونم به نظرم بینظیرن

Fight Song-Rachel Platten
Never Give Up-Sia
Hall Of Fame-The Script

----------


## mohammad1381

با اینکه خودم آهنگ های دهه 60 (قدیمیا) رو گوش می دم ،ولی خب میدونم خیلی از شماها گوش نمیدید منم آهنگ ادل رو میزارم
مجبورم لینک بزارم چون اونجوری بلد نیستم.https://musicfeed.ir/set-fire-to-the-rain/

----------


## Arya5163

اره خو ولی داریوشم سلطانه
عکس مال البوم کوه یخه ابیه که خیلی قشنگه

----------


## scorpion2020

اهنگ سلطان تتلو تامام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 اینم ببینید اول به عنوان دستگرمی ازش بعد برین البوم شیطانشو دانلود کنید!!!!!
https://www.aparat.com/v/atbyA/%D9%8...AA%D9%84%D9%88

----------


## mohammad1381

> اره خو ولی داریوشم سلطانه
> عکس مال البوم کوه یخه ابیه که خیلی قشنگه


داریوشم دوست داریم(حادثه_آینه_فریاد زیر آب و.....) :Yahoo (4):

----------


## telma_alen

الان حال ندارم بعدش که داشتم حتما میزارم فقط برای تایم استراحت حتما خارجی بگوشید تا کامروا شوید

----------


## keyvan_rt

دانلود آهنگ Rixton به نام Wait On Me - مدیاک             wait on me
دانلود آهنگ Subeme La Radio انریکه با کیفیت 320 + (ورژن جدید ریمیکس)     subeme la radio
https://www.tarafdari.com/node/1030006   Duele el corazon  
https://www.tarafdari.com/node/1653643      finly found you
https://zabania.ir/fairy-tale-download       fairytale
پلی لیست تایم استراحت

----------


## zhi.a

اهنگای سیا فارلر معمولن خیلی خفنن :Yahoo (4):  و خیلی انگیزشی :Yahoo (4): 
صداش خیلی خوبه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
نمیتونم انتخاب کنم کدومش بهتره برو همشو بگوش :/ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط میلاد زد


دوستان هر اهنگ انگیزشی بی کلام با کلام ایرانی و خارجی میشناسین تو هر سبکی معرفی کنید تا بقیه هم استفاده کنن خودم یکی میزارم                                                                                                                                                                                                              http://dl2.shirazsong.in/dl/music/93...0-%20Farda.mp3


اهنگ تتلو دنيا هم خوبه
من خيلي معتادم ب اهنگ همينجوريشم تايم استراحت خودم ميخونم همه سبکي همه زبانه*

----------


## -Shirin-

کافیه بخوام از انیتا

----------


## howitzer312

Lose your self از امینم فوق العاده است

----------


## NAZANIN1

https://musicfeed.ir/unstoppable/  آهنگ unstoppable  از sia
https://dlmusics.ir/%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%...cheap-thrills/   آهنگ  cheap-thrills از sia
https://musicfeed.ir/believer-2017/   آهنگ believer از imagine dragons
https://baarzesh.net/%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9...D8%B2-natural/  آهنگ natural از imagine dragons

----------


## میلاد زد

خیلی خوبه موفق باشی امینم هم اهنگ هاش در سبک رپ خوبه گوش کن

----------


## -Shirin-

این خییییییلی عالیه بمب انرژی و روحیه :بیتاب از بزرگ

----------


## -Shirin-

Limitless-Jennifer Lopez

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط -Shirin-


این خییییییلی عالیه بمب انرژی و روحیه :بیتاب از بزرگ


اره اره البوم بزرگ پاشو بيتاب همش خوب بودن*

----------


## howitzer312

> خیلی خوبه موفق باشی امینم هم اهنگ هاش در سبک رپ خوبه گوش کن


اره مخصوصا رپ گاد و ونم

----------


## keyvan_rt

Dont you need somebody
دانلود آهنگ Dont You Need Somebody از انریکه ایگلسیاس با ترجمه‌ متن | موزیک باران

----------


## -Shirin-

داب استپAchieve Anything

----------


## -Shirin-

> داب استپAchieve Anything


https://dl.songsara.net/RaMt!N/99/3-...20Anything.mp3

----------


## faraz9731

in manam شایع

----------


## Dark_Light

not afraid eminem

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط -Shirin-


بچه ها کسی اینجا با سابلیمینال اشنایی داره؟استارتر ببخشید بلد نیستم تاپیک بزنم


شیرین اگه فهمیدی به منم بگو، دوس دارم بدونم چجوریه، واقعیه ینی؟
*

----------


## king of konkur

lose yourself آقام eminem

----------


## indomitable

انقد درس میخونید خسته میشد تازه میخواید تو تایم استراحتم ازش کار بکشید؟
گناه داره بدبخت....
منکه تو تایم استراحت فقط چشامو میبندم و به هیچی هم فکر نمیکنم :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> دوستان هر اهنگ انگیزشی بی کلام با کلام ایرانی و خارجی میشناسین تو هر سبکی معرفی کنید تا بقیه هم استفاده کنن خودم یکی میزارم                                                                                                                                                                                                              http://dl2.shirazsong.in/dl/music/93...0-%20Farda.mp3




مگه از لینکین پارک بهترش رو هم داریم؟ گرچه انگیزشی نی :Yahoo (114): 


*IN THE END*

 :Yahoo (65): It starts with one thing
I don't know why
 :Yahoo (31): It doesn't even matter how hard you try
 :Yahoo (99): Keep that in mind
I designed this rhyme
To explain in due time
All I know
 :Y (511): Time is a valuable thing
Watch it fly by as the pendulum swings
 :Y (609): Watch it count down to the end of the day
The clock ticks life away
It's so unreal
 :Y (598): Didn't look out below
Watch the time go right out the window
Trying to hold on, but you didn't even know
Wasted it all just to watch you go
I kept everything inside
 :Y (619): And even though I tried, it all fell apart
What it meant to me
Will eventually be a memory of a time when
I tried so hard
 :Y (772): And got so far
But in the end
It doesn't even matter
I had to fall
To lose it all
But in the end

 :Y (673):  :Y (673):  :Y (673):  :Y (673): It doesn't even matter
One thing, I don't know why
It doesn't even matter how hard you try
Keep that in mind
I designed this rhyme
To remind myself of a time when
I tried so hard
In spite of the way you were mocking me
Acting like I was part of your property
Remembering all the times you fought with me
I'm surprised it got so
Things aren't the way they were before
You wouldn't even recognize me anymore
Not that you knew me back then
But it all comes back to me in the end
You kept everything inside
And even though I tried, it all fell apart
What it meant to me will eventually be a memory of a time when
I tried so hard
And got so far
But in the end
It doesn't even matter
I had to fall
To lose it all
But in the end
It doesn't even matter
I've put my trust in you
Pushed as far as I can go
For all this
There's only one thing you should know
 :Yahoo (12): I've put my trust in you
Pushed as far as I can go
For all this
There's only one thing you should know
I tried so hard
And got so far
But in the end
It doesn't even matter
I had to fall
To lose it all
But in the end
It doesn't even matter

----------


## king of konkur

numb linkin park
هم هست
دیگهههه
lithium evanescence 
ببین من کلا با ی چیز راک طور انرژی میگیرم انگار از درون قوی ترم می کنه

----------


## یونس😐

حامد همایون گوش کن
بعدش هی با خودت تکرار کن که این موفق شد 
پس منم میتونم موفق بشم

----------


## میلاد زد

> مگه از لینکین پارک بهترش رو هم داریم؟ گرچه انگیزشی نی
> 
> 
> *IN THE END*
> 
> It starts with one thing
> I don't know why
> It doesn't even matter how hard you try
> Keep that in mind
> ...


 ممنون داش محمد وسایر دوستان امیدوارم همه به فیض رسیده باشن

----------


## میلاد زد

> numb linkin park
> هم هست
> دیگهههه
> lithium evanescence 
> ببین من کلا با ی چیز راک طور انرژی میگیرم انگار از درون قوی ترم می کنه


 داداش شما هم تاپیکتو خوندم اراده و روحیه قوی داری دمت گرم موفق باشی از نظرتم ممنون

----------


## Saturn8

Lose Yourself

زیباترین اهنگ عمرم که موقع گوش دادنش تموم فکرم درگیر استعداد بی نظیر امینم تویه سبک رپ میشه چطور قافیه هاشو کنار هم گذاشته خیلی خارق العادس نظم قافیه هاش واقعا لینکشو گذاشتم با زیرنویس دانلود کنین در ضمن حتما باید فیلمشم دیده باشین اسمش هشت مایله.

----------


## میلاد زد

> Lose Yourself


 کینگ امینم :Yahoo (79):

----------


## mohammad1381

دوستان یه دو سه تا آهنگ ایرانی هم اینجا بزارین :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> numb linkin park
> هم هست
> دیگهههه
> lithium evanescence 
> ببین من کلا با ی چیز راک طور انرژی میگیرم انگار از درون قوی ترم می کنه



مستر ربات ، راک اند رولد حال میکنی؟

----------


## میلاد زد

https://www.aparat.com/v/zu21c/%D9%8...8C%D9%85%D8%B1 اهنک بی کلام فوق حماسی و فووق العاده بتمن شوالیه تاریکی

----------


## میلاد زد

https://dl.baarzesh.net/music/2020/3...liever_320.mp3

----------


## Bahar1377

> دوستان یه دو سه تا آهنگ ایرانی هم اینجا بزارین


قله از امیرعباس گلاب

----------


## mohammad1381

> قله از امیرعباس گلاب


حالا بحث آهنگ شد منم دو تا میزارم یکی ترکی و یکی هم ایرانیhttps://sarimusic.net/55962/شکیلا-غوغای-ستارگان/
ترکی هم لینکشو پیدا نکردم ولی Suzan Hacigarip - Yağmur

----------


## Sorry

> https://dl.baarzesh.net/music/2020/3...liever_320.mp3


whatever it takes ,  demons  هم بهش اضافه كن  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

نمیرم عقب از سیروان و زانیار


https://upmusics.com/%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9...-%D8%B9%D9%82/

----------


## میلاد زد

https://dl.behtamusic.com/music/1399...-Pasho-128.mp3

----------


## mohammad1381

دوستان میشه آهنگ قدیمی هم گذاست یا فقط انگیزشی؟!

----------


## میلاد زد

> دوستان میشه آهنگ قدیمی هم گذاست یا فقط انگیزشی؟!


 هر چه دل تنگت میخواهد بزار داداش :Yahoo (16):

----------


## keyvan_rt

> https://dl.behtamusic.com/music/1399...-Pasho-128.mp3



کامیار تو آهنگ پاشو

----------


## Rozalin79

http://www.s4.topseda.ir/92/11/7/Yas...eh%20Midam.mp3

https://vipofilm.com/hailee-steinfeld-love-myself

----------


## mahsakiasi

_Courage to change
Sia
https://musicfeed.ir/files/dir/2020/...ange%20128.mp3_

اینم بزا اضافه کنم :Yahoo (4): 
World, I want to leave you better
I want my life to matter
I am afraid I have no purpose here
I watch the news on TV
Abandon myself daily
I am afraid to let you see the real me

Rain it falls, rain it falls
Pouring on me
And the rain it falls, rain it falls
Sowing the seeds of love and hope, love and hope
We don't have to stay here, stuck in the weeds

Have I the courage to change?
Have I the courage to change?
Have I the courage to change today? (Oh)
Have I the courage to change?
Have I the courage to change?
Have I the courage to change today? (Oh)

You're not alone in all this
You're not alone, I promise
Standing together we can do anything
You're not alone in all this
You're not alone, I promise
Standing together we can do anything

World, you're not alone in all this
You're not alone, I promise
Standing together we can do anything
I want to leave you better
I want my life to matter
I am afraid I have no purpose here

Rain it falls, rain it falls
Pouring on me
And the rain it falls, rain it falls
Sowing the seeds of love and hope, love and hope
We don't have to stay here, stuck in the weeds

----------


## PAYDAR0

*رپ فارسی
*مهراد هیدن و شایع - مصر
مهراد هیدن و سامان ویلسون - بی تاب
عرفان - دوباره
جی لی سیج - امسال سالمه 
شایع - اینجانب
شایع - اترو اینجانب
شایع - از اول
عرفان - بوم بام
عرفان - هدف حد نداره
جیدال - چشم باز
جیدال - بهمن
جیدال - نور
تهم - اسرار
تهم و جیدال - یه روز شب
مسلک - هنوز هستم
صادق و حصین - ردپا
هیچکس - بجنگ مثل


*رپ فرنگی

*NF - One Hundred
NF - When I Grow Up
NF - The Search
Eminem - 'Till I Collapse
Eminem - Not Afraid
Eminem - Phenomenal 
Eminem - Believe
Eminem - Guts Over Fear ft. Sia
Machine Gun Kelly - Invincible
Machine Gun Kelly - End of the Road
Joyner Lucas - Isis (feat Logic)

*چند تا هم بی کلام
*Ramin Djawadi - Light of the Seven
Ramin Djawadi - Paint It, Black
Angèle Dubeau - Choros
xx - intro
ES Posthumus - Unstoppable
Thomas Bergersen, Two Steps From Hell - Heart of Courage
Justin Hurwitz - The Landing
max richter - On The Nature Of Daylight

----------


## Oxygen

> اهنگ سلطان تتلو تامام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
>  اینم ببینید اول به عنوان دستگرمی ازش بعد برین البوم شیطانشو دانلود کنید!!!!!
> https://www.aparat.com/v/atbyA/%D9%8...AA%D9%84%D9%88


تتلو؟ واقعا؟ :Yahoo (23):

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Oxygen


تتلو؟ واقعا؟


شخصيت ک ب کناراما اهنگ دنيا از تتلو من خيلي دوس دارم*

----------


## میلاد زد

> *رپ فارسی
> *مهراد هیدن و شایع - مصر
> مهراد هیدن و سامان ویلسون - بی تاب
> عرفان - دوباره
> جی لی سیج - امسال سالمه 
> شایع - اینجانب
> شایع - اترو اینجانب
> شایع - از اول
> عرفان - بوم بام
> ...


 ممنون دوست عزیز

----------


## ArthurMorgan

چجوری چیزای انگیزشی رو تحمل میکنید؟
کل دوران کنکور حالم از چیزای انگیزشی بهم میخورد...شما یه وظیقه ای داری باید انجامش بدی دیگه...همون که هدف داره انگیزس آهنگ برای چی ؟  :Yahoo (21): 
البته این صرفا نظرمنه

----------


## میلاد زد

> چجوری چیزای انگیزشی رو تحمل میکنید؟
> کل دوران کنکور حالم از چیزای انگیزشی بهم میخورد...شما یه وظیقه ای داری باید انجامش بدی دیگه...همون که هدف داره انگیزس آهنگ برای چی ؟ 
> البته این صرفا نظرمنه


 اهداف با انگیزه معنا پیدا میکنن و گرنه همه کارشون درست انجام میدادن و بیشتر از مردم عادی پزشک داشتیم و سالانه 800 هزار عشق پزشکی با هم نمیجنگیدن از همه مهم تر تو ایران ما که اکثر مردم دلاشون مرده وشدن مرده متحرک و اعصاب هم داغون باید برای رسیدن به هدف دلشون به یک چیزی خوش باشه و چی بهتر از انگیزه

----------


## mohammad1381

> اهداف با انگیزه معنا پیدا میکنن و گرنه همه کارشون درست انجام میدادن و بیشتر از مردم عادی پزشک داشتیم و سالانه 800 هزار عشق پزشکی با هم نمیجنگیدن از همه مهم تر تو ایران ما که اکثر مردم دلاشون مرده وشدن مرده متحرک و اعصاب هم داغون باید برای رسیدن به هدف دلشون به یک چیزی خوش باشه و چی بهتر از انگیزه


آقا این سوسول بازیها چیه،فردی که بخواد قبول شه میخونه،اگر هم نشد مقصر خودشه(من نشدم پس مقصر هم خودمم)
در ضمن از 800هزار نفر عاشق پزشکی ته تهش 5000 نفر خود پزشکی رو(نمیدونم سریال قریب رو دیدن،پزشک خوبی قبلا داشتن یا...)من الباقی بخاطر موقعیت اجتماعی و پولش پزشکی میخوان قبول شن.

----------


## _Joseph_

تاثیر آهنگ بر ذهن و برای استراحت قابل انکار نیست ولی این اهنگ ها رو من میشنوم افسرده میشم  :Yahoo (68):  فک کنم این آهنگها با من سازگار نیستن همون آلبوم خودم رو باید گوش بدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ArthurMorgan

> اهداف با انگیزه معنا پیدا میکنن و گرنه همه کارشون درست انجام میدادن و بیشتر از مردم عادی پزشک داشتیم و سالانه 800 هزار عشق پزشکی با هم نمیجنگیدن از همه مهم تر تو ایران ما که اکثر مردم دلاشون مرده وشدن مرده متحرک و اعصاب هم داغون باید برای رسیدن به هدف دلشون به یک چیزی خوش باشه و چی بهتر از انگیزه


اونایی که قبول نمیشن به هاطر اینه که دنبال حاشیه هایی مثل همینن.کنکور ناز بی انگیزگی کسی رو نمیکشه.
در ضمن من عشق به هدف رو جور دیگه ای معنی میکنم.مگه عاشقش نیستن؟چرا از خواب-آهنگ-گیم و ... نمیزنن که بهش برسن؟و
وقتی که  بردران رایت به خاطر شرابط سختی که داشتن در مسیر زندگی بی انگیزه میشدن آیا میرفتن تلاششون رو بیش تر میکردن که به موفقیتی در مسیر اهداف کوتاه مدت برسن یا آهنگ گوش میدادن؟

----------


## _Joseph_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VeYkS6FfM8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HLfFGzYXrE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3tt...NfTa8&index=24

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHbZ9SXHJwA

https://soundcloud.com/danyllo_silva...ner-danyllo-dj

https://soundcloud.com/mahmut-orhan/gameofthrones

https://soundcloud.com/nicolasbtn/ar...raohs-dump-the

https://soundcloud.com/aminashkan/kaleo-way-down-we-go

https://soundcloud.com/adham-safena-...out-of-my-head

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqXW57WM9TA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54LEywabkl4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf5B9MuTAk0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-7IHOXkiV8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEPmA3USJdI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcByktP-mdE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_bWITPGhSQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nRg...NfTa8&index=33

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7mI...NfTa8&index=39

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR0T...NfTa8&index=23


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Che...NfTa8&index=25

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuAg...NfTa8&index=26

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5Im...NfTa8&index=27

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9T0...NfTa8&index=28

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7mI...NfTa8&index=39

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAqC...NfTa8&index=43

----------


## میلاد زد

> آقا این سوسول بازیها چیه،فردی که بخواد قبول شه میخونه،اگر هم نشد مقصر خودشه(من نشدم پس مقصر هم خودمم)
> در ضمن از 800هزار نفر عاشق پزشکی ته تهش 5000 نفر خود پزشکی رو(نمیدونم سریال قریب رو دیدن،پزشک خوبی قبلا داشتن یا...)من الباقی بخاطر موقعیت اجتماعی و پولش پزشکی میخوان قبول شن.





> اونایی که قبول نمیشن به هاطر اینه که دنبال حاشیه هایی مثل همینن.کنکور ناز بی انگیزگی کسی رو نمیکشه.
> در ضمن من عشق به هدف رو جور دیگه ای معنی میکنم.مگه عاشقش نیستن؟چرا از خواب-آهنگ-گیم و ... نمیزنن که بهش برسن؟و
> وقتی که  بردران رایت به خاطر شرابط سختی که داشتن در مسیر زندگی بی انگیزه میشدن آیا میرفتن تلاششون رو بیش تر میکردن که به موفقیتی در مسیر اهداف کوتاه مدت برسن یا آهنگ گوش میدادن؟


دوستان نیازی به جنگ و جبهه گیری نیست بهتر به عقاید یکدیگر احترام بزاریم مقایسه ما هم با برادران رایت و امثالهم درست نیست هرکس شرایط روحی وفکری خودشو داره در ضمن شما تو دنیا داری زندگی میکنی که مادر به خاطر اب اشامیدنی تن فروشی میکنه و بچه هاشم شناسنامه ندارن تو همین سیستان بلوچستان خودمون پس اگر مقایسه میکنید اونارو هم در نظر بگیرید به هرحال بحث درین مورد پیچیدس و تخصصی و تو اعضاب منو شما هم نمیگنجه این تاپیکم هدفش انرزی مثبته دلیل نداره با تفکرات شما همخونی نداره بهش انگ سوسول بازی بزنین و در نهایت امیدوارم هرکس در حیطه علایق خودش بجنگه و مفید واقع بشه ومن الله توفیق

----------


## PAYDAR0

> اونایی که قبول نمیشن به هاطر اینه که دنبال حاشیه هایی مثل همینن.کنکور ناز بی انگیزگی کسی رو نمیکشه.
> در ضمن من عشق به هدف رو جور دیگه ای معنی میکنم.مگه عاشقش نیستن؟چرا از خواب-آهنگ-گیم و ... نمیزنن که بهش برسن؟و
> وقتی که  بردران رایت به خاطر شرابط سختی که داشتن در مسیر زندگی بی انگیزه میشدن آیا میرفتن تلاششون رو بیش تر میکردن که به موفقیتی در مسیر اهداف کوتاه مدت برسن یا آهنگ گوش میدادن؟


من نمیدونم که برادران رایت موقع بی انگیزگی چیکار میکردن، ولی مطمئنا مثل هر انسان دیگه ای موقعی که  انگیزه نداشتند فعالیتی رو انجام می‌دادن که خوشحالشون می‌کرد، مغز انسان ماشین نیست که بتونه یک سال از تمام فعالیت های تفریحی صرف نظر کنه و فقط روی درس خوندن تمرکز کنه، فرض کنیم همچنین کاری ممکن باشه بعد این عمل بازده داره؟ حتی بزرگ ترین مغز ها هم تفریحات خودشون رو داشتن مثلا ماری کوری دوچرخه سواری می‌کرد، تسلا به پرنده ها غذا می‌داد، انیشتین هم ویولون می‌نواخت.خیلی ها دیدن یک قسمت سیتکام، یک ویدئو خنده دار تو یوتیوب، چت کردن با دوستاشون و یا مثل این دوست‌مون، استارتر،  شنیدن یک قطعه ی موسیقی که  تفریح بسیار سالمی هم هست خوشحالشون می‌کنه و بهشون روحیه میده. 
و سادست، یک فرد خوش‌حال و با‌روحیه خیلی بهتر میتونه درس بخونه.

----------


## Dr.gh

آهنگ سریال کلاس ایته وون عالیه (سریالشم انگیزشیه :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (76): )خیلی وقتا با این آهنگ  دوباره  بلند شدم و انگیزه گرفتم--» http://dl.musicsbaran.ir/music/2020-...icbaran%5D.mp3

آهنگ so what از BTS رو هم میشنوم، هدفون میزارم و باصدای بلند گوش میدم و‌ورزش میکنم یا میدوم، نمیدونم متنش انگیزشیه یانه، یادم نیست، ولی پر انرژی عه :Yahoo (99):  :Y (602): 
آهنگ سریال کلاس ایته وون از GAHO‌ک لینک مستقیمشو بالا گذاشتم رو (با خوندن متنش )حتما گوش بدین خیلی خوبه :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Fatemeh.brd

> *رپ فارسی
> *مهراد هیدن و شایع - مصر
> مهراد هیدن و سامان ویلسون - بی تاب
> عرفان - دوباره
> جی لی سیج - امسال سالمه 
> شایع - اینجانب
> شایع - اترو اینجانب
> شایع - از اول
> عرفان - بوم بام
> ...


 آهنگ یه بار و سیگارای نکشیده از شایع هم عالی ان

----------


## _Joseph_

http://dl.nex1music.ir/1399/01/21/Me...le%20Khosh.mp3

----------


## میلاد زد

https://dl.songsara.net/RaMt!N/99/8-...20Up%20Now.mp3 https://dl.songsara.net/RaMt!N/99/4-...machine%29.mp3 https://dl.songsara.net/RaMt!N/98/12...NGSARA.NET.mp3 https://dl.songsara.net/RaMt!N/98/10...NGSARA.NET.mp3 https://dl.songsara.net/RaMt!N/98/6-...Way%20Trip.mp3 https://dl.songsara.net/RaMt!N/97/11...%20Victory.mp3                                                        بیکلام های فوق العاده

----------


## PAYDAR0

> آهنگ یه بار و سیگارای نکشیده از شایع هم عالی ان


صد در صد همینطوره و همه ی آهنگ های شایع عالی ان
من دو سه تا که بیشتر انگیزشی هستن رو انتخاب کردم

----------


## PAYDAR0

Aphex Twin - Avril 14th
Hans Zimmer - Time ( موسیقی متن فیلم Inception )
Ludovico Einaudi - Divenire
Ludovico Einaudi - Una mattina ( موسیقی متن فیلم untouchables)
Yann Tiersen - Comptine d'un autre été, l'après-midi ( موسیقی متن فیلم Amelie)
Ólafur Arnalds & Nils Frahm - 20:17
Clint Mansell - Death Is the Road to Awe (موسیقی متن فیلم The Foundation)
Clint Mansel - Requiem for a Dream (موسیقی متن فیلم Requiem for a Dream)
Max Richter - November (موسیقی متن سریال The Leftovers)
 Ramin Djawadi - A Lannister Always Pays His Debts (موسیقی متن سریال Game Of Thrones)
Ramin Djawadi - Goodbye Brother(موسیقی متن سریال Game Of Thrones)

----------


## PAYDAR0

صادق - نپرس 

سوگند,زخمی - حیف

سپهر خلسه - سال به سال

مهراد هیدن,پیشرو - Rock a Chock

----------


## میلاد زد

> صادق - نپرس 
> 
> سوگند,زخمی - حیف
> 
> سپهر خلسه - سال به سال
> 
> مهراد هیدن,پیشرو - Rock a Chock


 داداش دمت گرم اما به غیر از اخری مخصوص شکست عشقیا بود نه انگیزشی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## PAYDAR0

> داداش دمت گرم اما به غیر از اخری مخصوص شکست عشقیا بود نه انگیزشی


دو تای اول رو قبول دارم ربطی به موضوع ندارن ولی چون  خیلی خوب بودن حیف بود نفرستم
حالا شما سخت نگیر به قول آقای عبدالمحمدی عزیز معشوقه ی ما هم کنکوره بالاخره

----------


## tear_goddess

try everything  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Anni

> تاثیر آهنگ بر ذهن و برای استراحت قابل انکار نیست ولی این اهنگ ها رو من میشنوم افسرده میشم  فک کنم این آهنگها با من سازگار نیستن همون آلبوم خودم رو باید گوش بدم


اینا ک خوبن..
من همش دارم علیرضا آریانفر گوش میدم..
ته ته ته افسردگی کردنه..
ولی خیلی دوستش :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mohammad1381

دوستان یه کم آهنگای معاصر رو هم گوش بدین حالا من اسم نمیارم ولی لاقل برای قرابتتون خوبه
من خودم به شخصه آهنگای سال 75 به بعد رو اصلا گوش نمیدم

----------


## Rozhinaa

آهنگ سلام سوگند

----------


## _Joseph_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDAI...&pbjreload=101

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDyL...&pbjreload=101

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABUN32nVDj0

----------


## rz1

*شايد مسخره کنيداهنگ taki taki اخه منو ياد دبيرستانم ميندازه دوسش دارم*

----------


## keyvan_rt

https://www.tarafdari.com/node/1387842
#کهکشانی 
مخصوص قبل خواب و تو آرامش مطلق 
با دلتون گوش کنین و به هر دنیایی که میخواین برین

----------


## PAYDAR0

عرفان - انعکاس
شایع - یه موقع هایی
زخمی، مهراد هیدن - کمین

----------


## Eli..

آهنگ سلبریتی از اپیکور.(خیلی انگیزشی نیست اما به نظرم ارزش یه بار گوش دادن رو داره)

----------


## nazanin.mrd

سیامک عباسی.رفیق ارزوهات باش

----------


## _pariya.sh_

*آهنگ انگیزشی خاطرم نیست خیلی. ولی مثلا ازآهنگای imagine dragons خوشم میاد و یه سری انگیزشی باحال خوندن مثه whatever it takes یا radioactive یا believer و ..
اما برای مطالعه، آهنگ باکلام رو اصلا پیشنهاد نمیکنم (خودم قبلا با آهنگای باکلام درس میخوندم یه مدت ولی بعدا میبینی فایده نداره) - نتیجتاً از آهنگای بیکلامی استفاده کن که خیلی فراز و فرود نداشته باشن توی ریتم و نوتهاشون!! ینی یهو آهنگ زیادی نره تو اوج که اصن از درس خوندن بندازتت و احساساتت رو قلقلک بده
بهترین اصواتی که باهاشون میتونی مطالعه کنی، اول اصوات طبیعته مثه رودخونه و دریا و جنگل و بارون و ...، یکی دیگه هم بهشون میگن Binaural Beats که توی اسپاتیفای یا هرچی دیگه سرچ کنی پلی لیستش میاد برات. این دسته از اصوات که بعضاً آهنگ زمینه هم قاطیشونه، فرکانس های معینی دارن که به تمرکز و یا چیزای دیگه کمک میکنه و باعث پرتی حواست هم نمیشن عمدتاً*

----------


## میلاد زد

https://baarzesh.net/%d8%af%d8%a7%d9...d8%b2-natural/

----------


## _Aramesh_

من فکر میکنم سبکی که خوب میتونه انگیزه بده سبک رپه البته این یه چیز سلیقه ایه اما مثلا اهنگ من ادامه میدم یاس یا من میجنگم و... رو شخصا هروقت میشنوم انگیزه میگیریم تو بین اهنگ های خارجی هم مثلا از دست دادن خودت مال امینم خیلی خوبه البته به شرطی که با خوندن ترجمه گوشش بدی که بفهمی چی میگه

----------


## Frozen

*آهنگ (تموم جونم- شروین حاجی اقاپور ) 

خیییییلیییییییییی خووووبببببهههههههه ^^*

----------


## Butterflyy

> چرا کسی شایع گوش نمیده؟


این آهنگشو خیلی دوس دارم انگیزشی هم هست

----------


## میلاد زد

> چرا کسی شایع گوش نمیده؟


 بستگی داره چقد مصری یکم یا خیلی پسر توسیلی :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Mikaeel1380.J

میمونم از امیر خلوت
اگه از من بپرسی امیر خلوت
منهای یک مهراد هیدن و سهراب ام جی
نمیبینم اینورا سینا ساعی
خودتی دوباره از تی دی ft حصین
ارباب شهر من امیر خلوت
مگاهیت پارسا لیپ
دمم گرم سینا ساعی
سوپر استار از امیر خلوت
کی بوده شایع
یکی طعمست یکی گرگ بهرام نورایی
ساز بهرام نورایی
من از حصین
شیطونه میگه هیچکس
Soldier eminem

----------


## BORED_

*علی عظیمی - فردا سراغ من بیا

عالیه واقعا ! 
**
*

----------


## _Joseph_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L_yCwFD6Jo ببینید باز هم موهاتون سیخ بشه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*https://soundcloud.com/davidgravell/david-gravell-corti-organ*



*https://soundcloud.com/orjan_nilsen/orjan-nilsen-x-dennis
*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*https://soundcloud.com/daxsonmusic/markus-schulz-haliene-tidal-wave-daxson-remix-blackhole-recordings
*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*https://soundcloud.com/anjunabeats/ilan-bluestone-feat-gid-sedgwick-paid-for-love
*

----------


## Arash_schulzy

https://soundcloud.com/uwu_sora/cavetown-this-is-home 
https://soundcloud.com/thutmose/memories
https://soundcloud.com/blackwaymusic...ger-spider-man
https://soundcloud.com/duckwrth/start-a-riot
اولی و دومی chill
دوتای بعدی hype
هر مودی بودین اونو گوش کنین

----------


## میلاد زد

https://www.aparat.com/v/Lysa2/%D9%8...he_Dark_Knight به والله رودست هانس زیمر و موسیقی بی کلام بتمن شوالیه تاریکی نداریم حماسی اندر حماسی

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*https://soundcloud.com/aeby-ismael/avancada-vs-darius-finlay-vs-dash-berlin-roxanne-emery-xplode-vs-shelter-avb-mashup1*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*https://soundcloud.com/marlomusic/marlo-first-state-falling?in=marlomusic/sets/marlo-original-tracks*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*https://soundcloud.com/sez93/andrew-rayel-calvin-harris*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*https://soundcloud.com/andrewrayel/w-w-gareth-emery-feat-lucy*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*https://soundcloud.com/marlomusic/marlo-x-triode-x-haliene-castles-in-the-sky*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*https://soundcloud.com/activistaus/da-tweekaz-ft-haliene-bring-me-to-life-activist-psystyle-edit*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*https://soundcloud.com/fsoeparallels/aly-fila-with-haliene-breathe-us-to-life-monoverse-extended-remix*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*https://soundcloud.com/enhancedprogressive/taylor-torrence-tara-louise-dream-again*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*https://soundcloud.com/reachingaltituderecords/avao-over-and-over-original*

----------


## mohammad1381

انگیزشی نیست ولی شاید دو سه نفر رو به یاد گذشته ها بفرسته!https://www.bibakmusic.com/101043/mu...%A8%D9%87.html

----------


## Arash_schulzy

https://soundcloud.com/j-cole/middle-child
https://soundcloud.com/discoveringmu...oan-born-brave
https://soundcloud.com/thespaceman78...ank-ost-cowboy
1)Hip hop
2)alternative rock
3)Jazz baby

----------


## -Shirin-

دانلود آهنگ Geliyorum Yanina از Hadise (با کیفیت بالا و پخش آنلاین) | آهنگ باز

----------


## _Joseph_

https://irsv.upmusics.com/Downloads/...am%20(320).mp3  :Yahoo (4): ))))

----------


## mohammad1381

> https://irsv.upmusics.com/Downloads/...am%20(320).mp3 ))))


آخ چقدر من دنبال این بودم

----------


## mohammad1381

:Yahoo (4): https://www.havadarmusic.com/47710/song-saeed-asayesh-sharareh.html

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


https://www.havadarmusic.com/47710/song-saeed-asayesh-sharareh.html


یاد دوران پنج شیش سالگیام افتادم*

----------


## Mr.Moein

*http://www.s4.topseda.ir/98/11/03/Em...lla%20-128.mp3*

----------


## _Joseph_

https://dl.alexmusic.ir/music/320/99...Ya%20Eswed.mp3

یا حبیبی  :Yahoo (4):  :Y (612):  :Y (629):  :Y (629):

----------


## Hadi.Z

https://dl.baarzesh.net/music/2020/8...l_Dawn_128.mp3

 :38:

----------


## _Joseph_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqaD5CLIagw
یکی از مورد علاقه هام توی پلی لیست :Y (557):

----------


## rz1

*https://s16.picofile.com/file/841845...DB%8C.mp3.html
يه اهنگ اروم ک از وقتيکه اين سريال پخش شد گوشش ميدادم تا الان
https://s17.picofile.com/file/841845..._Chin.mp3.html
يه بندري  هرچيزي ک شادت کنه بت روحيه بده انگيزشيه ديگه

https://s17.picofile.com/file/841845...c_ir_.mp3.html
يه عربي باحال قديمي
البته همش قديمي ان
شاد باشيد*

----------


## Arash_schulzy

https://cutt.ly/YhNBWWG

 side b ma friends side b

----------


## DrDark13

من یه اکانت sound cloud ساختم که خیلی از دانلود کردن بهتره هر اهنگی هم که بخوای از هر سبکی توشه،به شما هم پیشنهاد میکنم. وقتتون هم تلف نمیشه برای پیدا کردن اهنگ.

----------


## _Joseph_



----------


## Mobin.

> https://cutt.ly/YhNBWWG
> 
>  side b ma friends side b


به به . آقا آرش گل . کم پیدایی عزیز :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Arash_schulzy

> به به . آقا آرش گل . کم پیدایی عزیز


مخلصم مبین جان اره عزیز دارم میخونم :Yahoo (4):  تاپیکای درسی رو هستم ولی زیست و فیزیک و...
تو چخبر؟ درس چطور پیش میره

----------


## Arash_schulzy

یه بند جدید کشف کردم,خیلی خوشم اومد

https://uupload.ir/view/7q40_03_rain...ever_pitch.mp3
https://uupload.ir/view/jpbb_06_rain...il_like_me.mp3
https://uupload.ir/view/aarg_04_rain...d_freefall.mp3

----------


## Mobin.

> مخلصم مبین جان اره عزیز دارم میخونم تاپیکای درسی رو هستم ولی زیست و فیزیک و...
> تو چخبر؟ درس چطور پیش میره


درود بر شهامتت . 
ماهم هستیم دیگه همین دورو اطراف میایم میریم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): . 

بهترینا رو برات آرزومندم داداش

----------


## Arash_schulzy

> درود بر شهامتت . 
> ماهم هستیم دیگه همین دورو اطراف میایم میریم. 
> 
> بهترینا رو برات آرزومندم داداش


 :Yahoo (76):  همچنین داداش موفق باشی

----------


## Alix_Sb

اینا انگیزشی نیستن ولی شاد ان  / سعی کنین غمگین اصلا گوش ندین 
همایون شچریان - مست نگاه 
مهریار - زبون بسته 
تتلو - درواقع (سلیقس دیگ)
راغب - شالت 
رضا بهرام - نگار و..
شاهین بنان - اقیانوس
و + اهنگ یل دادا از مجید حسینی +

----------


## AmirXD

> 


یادش بخیر شرک  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## rz1

*بخاطر @imf
چه حاليه پويان مختاري*

----------


## imf

> *بخاطر @imf
> چه حاليه پويان مختاري*


وااای با تو عالیه ، هر روز و ثانیه 
تو بگو باهامیکه 
بی تو دنیا تارییییکه
واااای حس و حالمون
همه عشقو حااالمون 
با تو بیخیالیه 
وااای واااای چه حااالیه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirXD


یادش بخیر شرک 


فقط شعراي خرهمن همشو حفظم هنوزم ميخونمش*

----------


## _Joseph_

> یادش بخیر شرک


 :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Eli..

آهنگی که خیلی واسم آرامش  بخشه: snowman از سیا فارلر

----------


## -Shirin-

https://www.aparat.com/v/OVue1?playlist=70565

----------


## Fatemeh.brd

*Little Mix_Little Me 
*
I'd tell her to speak up, tell her to shout out
Talk a bit louder, be a bit prouder
Tell her she's beautiful, wonderful
Everything she doesn't see
You gotta speak up, you gotta shout out
And know that right here, right now 
...Little me

----------


## dr.peymant

ترجیح میدم همون شعر های خر شرک گوش کنم تا اهنگ های پویان مختاری رو

----------


## DrDark13

وصف حال بچه های انجمن...
انگیزشی که چه عرض کنم ، گنگ

----------


## Rozalin79

*Lose your self از امینم*

----------


## _Joseph_

https://cdn.manzoom.ir/media/audio_f...8C%DB%8C__.mp3

به کجا چنین شتابان ؟؟ جوزف از تایم پرسید 
دل تو گرفته زین جا؟؟؟؟؟
هوس سفر داری؟؟؟؟؟؟ ز غبار این بیابان؟؟؟
به کجا چنین شتابان؟؟

----------


## pewdiepie

High hopes -panic at the disco
Whatever it takes ,Thunder -imagine Dragons
Fight song - rachel platten
Titanium -sia
Rise-katy perry

----------


## Arash_schulzy

https://soundcloud.com/shawnjamessou...ugh-the-valley
https://soundcloud.com/shawnjamessoul/midnight-dove
https://soundcloud.com/shawnjamessou...an-ellies-song

Shawn James

----------


## _Joseph_

http://bayanbox.ir/download/26240320...Charli-XCX.mp3

----------


## Mr.Moein

*https://musicfeed.ir/files/2020/03/N...icfeed.ir_.mp3*

----------


## BRUH

Kid cudi - Tequila Shots

----------


## maladam

radio journey gta iv.
radio electrochoc gta iv

هر چند انگیزشی نیست ولی موقع استراحت آرومم میکنه.
بازم بحث آهنگ سلیقه ایه

----------


## Arash_schulzy

از غرب زدگی دور بشم و چنتا هم آهنگ وطنی 

https://soundcloud.com/hashtag-tehran/a_see
https://soundcloud.com/hashtag-tehran/dracula

این گروه TEHRAN#  هستش اولی فیت با فرشاد یکی از رپر های مورد علاقه
این دوتارو گوش کنین فک کنم خوشتون بیاد

----------


## Mr.Moein

*https://irsv.upmusics.com/Tracks/Son...m(UpMusic).mp3 پر از خاطرس برام*

----------


## _Joseph_

خداییش عجب آهنگی بود  https://soundcloud.com/giorgadze/dai...-tribute-video

----------


## _Joseph_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNI0fzzJ3ho

الله اکبر عجب صدایی داره این

----------


## Devilll

https://nex1music.ir/post/83632/      میدونم صداش خیلی فوق العادس  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hacker

*بابا پادکست یه دنیای دیگست
هم کیف میکنی هم رشد میکنی
من میگم پادکست گوش بده شاید بهت چسبید : ) 
پیشنهاد؟
پادکست رواق
رادیو راه
رادیو دیو
بی پلاس 
انسانک
رخ
هرچند پادکست خوب زیاد هست ولی اینا درجه یک ها بودن از نظرمن
توی اپ castbox سرچ کنید میاره*

----------

